# Walking it off



## CSeryllum (Jan 23, 2012)

Quite literally.

When I first sacrificed everything to move here to TX with my (at the time) fiance. we lived in a nice apartment with a giant park across the street.

Anyhow, we used to walk/run this park for the first year we lived next to it before we got married (before we bought a house and moved)

So the last few days i've been up-and-down...unfortunately, more down than up.

So today was perfect weather, and I decided to hit the park trail. 

I went for 16 miles. 2 miles for every year of my life "wasted" in this relationship. It was good in a healthy way, but very sad. A very long day, of deep thought and reflection on "better times" (though all the good memories turn sour once the relationship ends, at least that's how I feel)

So anyway. Yea that's been kind of helping a little. Sometimes I guess it's perfectly fine to just think it through. Unfortunately no matter how fast, or how far my feet can take me...they can't take me back in time


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

CSeryllum said:


> Quite literally.
> 
> When I first sacrificed everything to move here to TX with my (at the time) fiance. we lived in a nice apartment with a giant park across the street.
> 
> ...


I totally get that...walking/running was what helped me while he was still in the house. Running away... wishing to turn the clock back. Just think ... you'll be in better shape for the women that come along
I like runners calves... other women will too


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I jogged 3 miles this morning with my dogs and climbed fifteen sets of bleachers at a nearby H.S.!!

Being out with my dogs is spomething I look forward to every day. They go bonkers when they see me pulling out their leashes! That, along with working out at the gym 4 times a week and I'm feeling fab. It really helps with the anxiety. 

By the way C, when are you going to move out West here? Lots of nice lookin' women round here.


----------

